# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertët >  Probleme me Youtube.

## Diesel Industry

*Moderatori:* Në këtë temë diskutohet për mënyrat e ndryshme për të shkarkuar videot nga YouTube dhe për kthimin e formatit FLV në formatet AVI, MP3, etj. 
----------------------------

Cuna, a di ndonjeri nese ka ndonje menyre per te shkarkuar video nga siti www.youtube.com? Ma mer mendja ndojne menyre si me videot e google apo jo?

Faleminderit

----------


## Darius

Ato jane video qe shikohen vetem me flash. Sbesoj se ka ndonje menyre qe ti shkarkosh...

----------


## Adriano-10

> Ato jane video qe shikohen vetem me flash. Sbesoj se ka ndonje menyre qe ti shkarkosh...


Ka nje menyre t'i besh recoder, por nuk del pastert, ashtu ashtu ato nuk jane incizime te pasterta, dhe kur edhe ti ju ben nje recorder, dalin katastrofe!

----------


## Darius

Flas per shkarkim te mirefillte jo per rregjistrim te ekranit. Ajo menyre sdiskutohet qe del per ibret.

----------


## eni_

Une thjesht bej open with, ose duke i nderruar extension qe playeri ta njohe automatikish si format video-je. Une s'kam hasur probleme deri tani, por pasi kerkova pak ne google gjeta kete mjet falas : 

http://www.veffect.com/total-video-converter/tvc.exe

i cili me sa thote aty konverton te gjitha llojet e formateve  3gp, mp4, psp, iPod, swf, flv, DVD, VCD. Pastaj normale qe te lozesh nje .avi/mpg/mp4 etj, do te duhet nje plugin ose codec pasi windows ose dhe ndo nje sistem tjeter si linux nuk vjen me codecet e instaluara.
Sa per codecet do te sugjeroja K-lite e cila gjendet ketu  : 

http://www.free-codecs.com/download_...hp?d=2189&s=95

----------


## arianit_real

a mundet najkush me ma gjet naj konvertues prej videove te youtubes dmth (.flv) ne (.mpeg) ose (.avi) . Nese egziston kesi lloj programi le ta poston najkush . Se kum kshyre ne internet por veq me para

----------


## benseven11

Provoje me GV downloader qe i shkarkon dhe i konverton skedaret nga flv ne mpeg ose avi.http://sourceforge.net/project/showf...roup_id=162895
Nqs te jep mesazh gabimi per net framework duhet instaluar netframework.
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...7-034D1E7CF3A3

----------


## benseven11

You tube graber version 1.01 falas
184 kb.Program per te ruajtur ne kompjuter videot nga You tube.
http://freewarelist.org/files/827202
Program per te luajtur videot ne format Flv shkarkuar nga you tube.
Flv player 1.3.3 1.12 mb falas.
http://freewarelist.org/files/406453

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Faleminderit Ben  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Wind_of_Change

Mozilla ka nje addons shume te bukur qe shkarkon videot nga Youtube! Nga formati .flv pastaj i kthen si te duash!

----------


## no name

*Flm per ndihmen*

----------


## shkodrane82

Sapo bera nje montazh me foto ne Windows Movie Maker dhe po mundohem 
ta ve ne you tube po nuk e pranon. Me thote invalid file.

Cfare duhet te bej qe ta kthej ne nje link ku mund ta ve dhe ne my space,
u mundova ta beja me nje neptune po as me ate sja arrita.

thnx.

----------


## Davius

Shkodrane a ka videoja yte dicka jashta ketyre qe kerkohet kur duhet te ngarkosh nje video ne Youtube?

*Upload Tips*

Uploads will usually take 1-5 minutes per MB on a high-speed connection.Converting your video takes a few minutes; you can add more info or upload more videos while it's processing.Videos are limited to 10 minutes (unless you're a Director) and 100 MB.Videos saved with the following settings convert the best: 


MPEG4 (Divx, Xvid) format320x240 resolutionMP3 audio30 frames per second framerate

----------


## shkodrane82

Kjo qe kam une eshte e bere me windows movie maker, so mendoj se nuk 
e merr ate lloj video youtube...

----------


## Davius

> Kjo qe kam une eshte e bere me windows movie maker, so mendoj se nuk 
> e merr ate lloj video youtube...


Edhe une mendoj se nuk e pranon Youtube ate lloj video. Videon e krijuar me Windows Movie Maker me prapashtese MSWMM, duhet qe t'a konvertosh ne formatin: MPEG, MPG, VCD, DVD, apo AVI, dhe besoj se do te kesh sukses!

----------


## shkodrane82

Me cfare ta konvertoj ajo eshte pyetja ime...? kam disa programe po nuk e di a bejne ato.. Nqs di ndonje me permend ndonje emer.

flm.

----------


## benseven11

Shikoje skedarin video se me cfare prapashetese mbaron,psh emrivideos.mpg
Pastaj shkarkohet videoinspektori,program falas dhe e hap.ftp://ftp2.kcsoftwares.com/kcsoftwa/...oinspector.exe Klik ne File/Load gjen dhe fut skedarin video qe ke krijuar me movie maker.Dritaren e videoinspektorit me rezultatet mund ti postosh ne forum,lloji i skedarit dhe kodeksi i perdorur.

----------


## hope31

oh sa mire, jam edhe une e interesuar te di me shume rreth kesaj qe po flet shkodrane

shkodrane flm per temen
te tjeret flm per shpjegimet

----------


## shkodrane82

ben te flm si gjithmone po se ca bera as une nuk e di po e ktheva vidion ne
tip qe e pranonte you tube, lol. Ba me me thane bane prape itash sja kam haberin vetem ty shpyp ashtu gjanash ne windows movie maker.

----------


## benseven11

Mund ta besh konvertimin me Mpeg4 direct maker5.2.1.152,duke e kthyer videon ne format xvid mpeg 4 qe njihet dhe pranohet nga you tube.Ose mund ta konvertosh ne Avi format.
Download:
http://www.artech365.com/winvdr/winvdrpro_setup.exe Programin pasi e shkarkon dhe instalon e mbyll.
Addon/Info
http://rapidshare.com/files/1371242/...rar.html(patch 80 kb) Pasi e hap skedarin rar,Klik te patch njehere dhe ai kthehet ne blu..Klik lart ne file dhe kopjo ne klipbord.Shkon ne direktorine e Mpeg4direkt maker,start\run Ketu fut C:\Program files\MPEG4 Direct Maker Klik ok.Te dritarja qe del klik lart ne edit dhe paste.Patchi u fut ne direktorine e programit.Klik ne skedarin patch per ta hap.Klik ne patch buton per ta regjistru programin.Pastaj hap programin dhe do kesh nje figure si figura e pare me poshte.Klikohet te butoni kuq i konvertimit.
Te figura e dyte shiko shenimet.

----------

